# sentar-se ou sentar



## germonster

Olá a todos!

Cá já estamos ao sexta-feira, T.G.I.F.
Antes que eu sair, gostaria de fazer uma pergunta mais.
Até que eu sei, em português não se utiliza o verbo reflexivo "sentar-se" comparado com o espanhol.
Contudo na seguinte frase se pode ver o verbo do modo reflexivo. 

De repente, houve um grande tremor de terra. Um anjo do Senhor desceu do céu, tirou a pedra e _*sentou-se*_ nela.

Agradecer-lhes-ía muito que me ajudassem.


----------



## anaczz

Esse é um dos verbos que é usado na forma reflexiva; mesmo coloquialmente há quem use essa forma mas pode ser usado sem o "se", também:
O professor na sala de aula:
- Sentem-se todos, por favor.

Puxou uma cadeira e sentou-se.
Puxou uma cadeira e sentou.


----------



## Ruca

anaczz said:


> Esse é um dos verbos que é usado na forma reflexiva; mesmo coloquialmente há quem use essa forma mas pode ser usado sem o "se", também:
> O professor na sala de aula:
> - Sentem-se todos, por favor.
> 
> Puxou uma cadeira e sentou-se.
> Puxou uma cadeira e sentou.





Olá,

Em Portugal apenas seria possível a primeira frase: "Puxou uma cadeira e sentou-se". "Sentou" é utilizado quando o objeto da ação não é o sujeito. Por exemplo:

Puxou uma cadeira e nela sentou o menino / Puxou uma cadeira e nela o sentou / Puxou uma cadeira e nela sentou-o (neste caso, soa-me melhor a próclise).

Cumprimentos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego é mais geralizado (e de preferência na boa prosa) o uso não pronominal: _sentai!; o vellote sentou nun escano á beira do lar; fíxoos sentar_, etc.


----------



## germonster

Agradeço muito pelas respostas!

Agora me parece que o verbo "sentar" pode ser usado como o verbo transitivo e também pode ser usado o verbo intransitivo.
Acho que também em inglês há uns verbos que têm duas funçãoes como o verbo transitivo e intransitivo.
Apenas isto poderia ser utilizado depende do lugar onde se fala o português.

Se vocês têm alguma dúvida ou uns comentários sobre a minha opinião, não duvidem me comunicar.


----------



## Vanda

Sempre que quiser saber os diversos usos de uma palavra única, dê uma olhada no dicionário monolíngue que trará todas as
acepções, inclusive com a transitividade.
Veja:
http://aulete.uol.com.br/sentar


----------



## Tina Turner

Oi, pessoal! 
Sei que a pergunta inicial do nosso colega já foi respondida. Porém, eu tenho uma dúvida como a dele. 
Estou escrevendo um diálogo que deve soar bem informal. Nele, uma pessoa pede a outra que se sentem e conversem com calma dizendo assim: "Por que a gente não se senta?". Antes, eu tinha escrito "Por que não nos sentamos?" e o reflexivo me pareceu apropriado. Porém, quando mudei para "Por que a gente não se senta?", a frase me pareceu estranha e soou melhor "Por que a gente não senta?". A minha dúvida é se o reflexivo nesse caso é fundamental ou opcional. Ou seja, se "Por que a gente não senta?" está incorreto ou não. Podem me ajudar? Obrigada.


----------



## guihenning

Fundamental ele „é“ porque o verbo é reflexivo, mas é comuníssimo, no Brasil, que ‚sentar-se‘ seja usado sem o pronome. Eu diria para usar como lhe soar melhor, se não quiser se ater muito ao quesito gramatical. O verbo sem o pronome provavelmente não fará nenhum brasileiro franzir o cenho.


----------



## gato radioso

Mas se estiveres no teu escritório, ou no local onde trabalhes, e vem um cliente, diz-se normalmente:

_Boa tarde, faça o favor de *se* sentar_
e não
_Boa tarde, faça o favor de sentar_,

não é?


----------



## guihenning

Depende muito do tom de formalidade. "_Sente-se, por favor_" seria uma possibilidade mais formal (repare que o pronome viria após o verbo mesmo na língua falada)… Se bem que também poderia ser utilizado quase como 'expressão feita' em situações que não sejam formais. Menos formal seria "_pode se sentar aqui, por favor_". Mas mesmo em situações ditas mais formais entre cliente e empregado, por exemplo, ou em situações que não requeiram cerimônia, eu diria ser perfeitamente possível que 'sentar-se' se use sem o pronome. "_A senhora pode sentar aqui_"; "_pode sentar!_".

_(refiro-me aqui ao uso que se faz, não estou fazendo afirmação categórica sobre a correção das expressões, já que, mesmo no Brasil, 'sentar-se' continua sendo tido como verbo pronominal quando significa dobrar as pernas e apoiar as nádegas em assento)._


----------



## duduc

Tina Turner said:


> Oi, pessoal!
> Sei que a pergunta inicial do nosso colega já foi respondida. Porém, eu tenho uma dúvida como a dele.
> Estou escrevendo um diálogo que deve soar bem informal. Nele, uma pessoa pede a outra que se sentem e conversem com calma dizendo assim: "Por que a gente não se senta?". Antes, eu tinha escrito "Por que não nos sentamos?" e o reflexivo me pareceu apropriado. Porém, quando mudei para "Por que a gente não se senta?", a frase me pareceu estranha e soou melhor "Por que a gente não senta?". A minha dúvida é se o reflexivo nesse caso é fundamental ou opcional. Ou seja, se "Por que a gente não senta?" está incorreto ou não. Podem me ajudar? Obrigada.


Vamos sentar? (oralidade, Brasil)


----------



## Tina Turner

Obrigada, pessoal!


----------



## Carfer

O verbo é quase sempre pronominal no português europeu. Há umas quantas situações em que se pode ouvir '_senta/ sente_', por exemplo, mas o destinatário dessa ordem costuma ser o cão.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> O verbo é quase sempre pronominal no português europeu. Há umas quantas situações em que se pode ouvir '_senta/ sente_', por exemplo, mas o destinatário dessa ordem costuma ser o cão.


..ou então quando nos dirigimos a uma criança. Diria que é uma forma (para nós portugueses) mais carinhosa/infantil.


----------



## Carfer

E talvez também porque, sendo uma forma mais curta, seja mais fácil de entender.


----------



## Ari RT

Se é um diálogo (ou se o que se quer é representar um diálogo) localizado no Brasil, o falante em registro "bem informal", como apontado, tenderia a evitar a repeti*ção* do *som* *si*bilante em '*se* *se*nta'.


----------



## meencantesp

A título de curiosidade, no Rio Grande do Sul ouvem-se, imperativamente, "te senta" e "te deita".


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil inteiro 'senta ali', 'senta aqui'.


----------

